
Elon Musk lashes out at Apple’s car ambitions - rajathagasthya
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/132157ee-6e17-11e5-aca9-d87542bf8673.html#axzz3o56NS0f5
======
mc32
What a hit (coup) it would be if Musk could poach Ive, but it seems the latter
is waiting for his turn at the helm. Or maybe he's had enough of demanding
bosses, nice as Musk is, maybe Jobs burnt him out on "macho" bosses.

The engineering of the Tesla team combined with the design taste of Mr Ive
could be quite a sight to behold and experience.

~~~
gct
I guarantee Jonny Ive has enough unvested stock that Tesla couldn't afford
him. Maybe he has enough money that'd he do it just to do something different
though.

------
puredemo
Can't read the article without signing in..

~~~
zumzumzum
Yup. You can read it via this link.

[https://www.google.com/#q=Elon+Musk+lashes+out+at+Apple%E2%8...](https://www.google.com/#q=Elon+Musk+lashes+out+at+Apple%E2%80%99s+car+ambitions)

~~~
sounds
Only if you answer their "survey question"... I hope they quickly fall in
their rankings on large search engines...

Here's the article's text:

\----

Elon Musk, the billionaire entrepreneur, has lashed out at Apple‘s ambitions
to make a car that could rival his Tesla electric vehicles.

Mr Musk said Apple had only hired Tesla engineers that the carmaker had fired,
dismissing the idea they were important employees.

“We always jokingly called Apple the ‘Tesla Graveyard’. If you don’t make it
at Tesla, you go work at Apple,” he told the German newspaper Handelsblatt as
he toured Berlin. “I’m not kidding.”

The chief executive of Tesla, who also leads Space company SpaceX and chairs
alternative energy company SolarCity, mocked Apple’s ambitions to build a
smart car, laughing and saying: “Did you ever take a look at the Apple Watch?”

“No, seriously: It’s good that Apple is moving and investing in this
direction. But cars are very complex compared to phones or smartwatches. You
can’t just go to a supplier like Foxconn and say: Build me a car,” he said.

Apple has shown signs of preparing to create a car this year, including
recruiting experts in automotive technology and vehicle design, asking a test
site for autonomous and connected cars when they had availability for a test
and buying a big data analytics mapping company.

In May, Jeff Williams, Apple’s senior vice-president of operations, said the
car was the “ultimate mobile device”, hinting that the company could be
working on one. Most recently, Apple executives met with officials from
California’s automotive regulator to discuss self-driving vehicles.

An Apple car — smart or even driverless — could threaten existing carmakers,
from Detroit and Germany to newer companies such as Tesla. GM last week laid
out plans to take on Google and Apple in self-driving cars, saying it was well
placed to be a ‘disrupter’.

Mr Musk said that for Apple, designing a car would be “the next logical thing
to finally offer a significant innovation”. Taking a dig at the products Apple
launched last month, he said: “A new pencil or bigger iPad alone were not
relevant enough.”

Apple did not respond to a request for comment.

